# Denied by KYB!



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

KYB repsonds....


Manufacturer Part Number Description Price Details 
SHOCKS, MOUNTING KIT 
No Parts Found 
SHOCKS, STRUT CUSHION/MOUNT 
No Parts Found 
SHOCKS, STRUT CUSHION/MOUNT 
No Parts Found 
SHOCKS, AXLE DAMPER/KICKER SHOCK 
No Parts Found 
SHOCKS, BOOTS & ACCESSORIES 
No Parts Found 
SHOCKS, ECONOMY GAS, FRONT 
No Parts Found 
SHOCKS, ECONOMY GAS, REAR 
No Parts Found 
SHOCKS, GAS MIDRANGE, FRONT 
No Parts Found 
SHOCKS, GAS MIDRANGE, REAR 
No Parts Found 
SHOCKS, GAS SPECIALTY/PERFORMANCE, FRONT 
No Parts Found 
SHOCKS, GAS SPECIALTY/PERFORMANCE, REAR 
No Parts Found 
SHOCKS, MOUNTING KIT 
No Parts Found 
SHOCKS, OE REPLACEMENT, FRONT 
No Parts Found 
SHOCKS, OE REPLACEMENT, REAR 
No Parts Found 
SHOCKS, STRUT CUSHION/MOUNT 
No Parts Found


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Patience my young padme!
The Force will reveal all in time...


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Patience my young padme!
> The Force will reveal all in time... *


I want a refund on the Force...mine seems to be broken


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

I tried the same thing last week, found nothing yet,no listing.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *I want a refund on the Force...mine seems to be broken *


Slurp, it's not your Force that's broken, it's your
MoJo...


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*kyb*

kyb has them in development but as of yet no release date. that is why the 02 altima is even on the list on their page.


----------

